# Abandoned Russian military camp



## bartje (May 19, 2008)

Abandoned Russian military camp in former East-Germany.

More pics at the website.

Gr, Bart :-X

www.urban-travel.org

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## sqwasher (May 20, 2008)

Blimey the floor in your second pic looks a bit dodgy!  Nice set of pics, thanks for posting them.


----------



## fezzyben (May 20, 2008)

The flats/barrack blocks look very similar to the ones at mannheim us army base in gerany


----------



## King Al (May 20, 2008)

I love Russian military stuff, that basket ball room looks like its going to need more than a lick of paint . Great pics bartje


----------



## Foxylady (May 20, 2008)

I also have to say that that is one very scary floor!  
Great stuff, bartje.


----------



## Ditch (Apr 27, 2009)

The floor Is rather eye catching, isn't it? Anyone for a game across it ...?

What disturbs the hell out of me though is the Last shot. See the flags in the lower corners? Uh huh. And just What was that poster extolling all those Russian troops to think ....?


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 27, 2009)

Ditch said:


> What disturbs the hell out of me though is the Last shot. See the flags in the lower corners? Uh huh. And just What was that poster extolling all those Russian troops to think ....?



Oooooer!!!  Well spotted...let's hope it was a 'we're better than them' rather than a 'we're gonna get them' type of attitude!


----------



## The_Revolution (Apr 27, 2009)

Ditch said:


> And just What was that poster extolling all those Russian troops to think ....?



You mean "Слава нашему великому народу народу победителю"?

Glory to our great people; our people will be victorious.


----------



## Ditch (Apr 27, 2009)

Jeeeezuss! That _Is_ scary!

Cheers, T_R.


----------



## Badoosh (Apr 27, 2009)

Great pics Bartje, thanks for posting. Nice to see some more stuff from Warsaw Pact side things on here. It gives an insight as to how the Cold War was viewed from different angles.


----------



## Urban Shadow (Apr 28, 2009)

Excellent comrade


----------



## Gangeox (Apr 28, 2009)

Another brilliant find and great shots, well done.


----------

